# Nuevo Laredo Crossing



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We are heading north this coming Wednesday. Because of the strong US Govt. warning about driving up east of 57 and because we have a single woman following us, I decided to fore go my favored route of 120/180 SLP, Ciudad Victoris, Los Indios to Harlingen and take the toll route to Laredo. We will do Laredo versus Columbia as the woman following us wants to take 59 Laredo, Victoria, Houston.
If I remember correctly I follow 85 to Laredo till see the Blvd Luis Donaldo Colosio(perefique) to the right and I follow this to the border. Also if I remember correctly, I bear right before the border to go to immigration & banjercito which is behind/under and shared between 1 & 2. The woman following us is on an FMM so needs to cancel and have sticker removed. We are newly on "no inmigrante-rentista". I know that I should get passport stamped. Do I also need turn in the car pass and repay when reentering?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

You've got it all down. As for the car permit, I think it is good for multi entry so you don't have to cancel and get a new one, but if anything happens to the car and you can't return it to the border then you could be in a bind. But I suppose you always have that risk, NOB or SOB.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Watch out for that 'bind'. It is always wise to get the car permit cancelled, removed and receipted every time you leave Mexico. If you 'lose' your car outside of Mexico, you can't bring in another. If the thief brings it back to Mexico (and they may have stolen it for that purpose) you will remain responsible for any damage or death it may cause. There is no good way out of that trap.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Appreciate the feedback! We are well into our friends/family tour. Trip up 57/85 to Laredo was very quick & easy. New cuota(at least to me) between Saltillo & Monterrey took out the trucks through the hills. Crossing at Laredo very easy. Was surprised that only stamped passport after looking at "FM3" versus some paperwork. Did turn in car permit. Does anyone know the hours for immigration at Laredo?
BTW, flooding around the Mississippi is no joke. Parts of I40 in Eastern Arkansas flooded and a two hour detour. My daughter lives in Memphis but on very high ground so no problem although places along the river under water.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you leave Mexico, it is up to you to know that you are to fill out an FMM and keep the stub with your visa card for your return. When you next renew your visa with INM, if they notice the passport stamp but no FMM record, there is a slight chance that you may be fined.
You did the right thing with the car permit.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Laredo immigration is 24/7. I have obtained tourist visas and car permits at 2am before.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks! That pretty much settles return crossing as both my normal crossing, Los Indios, and Columbia open later. Doubt will be 2AM but knowing 7-7:30 works is great.
This my 1st return with no inmigrado. I expect that I need go to immigration and fill out FMM/get passport stamped before getting copies and going to banjercito.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Thanks! That pretty much settles return crossing as both my normal crossing, Los Indios, and Columbia open later. Doubt will be 2AM but knowing 7-7:30 works is great.
> This my 1st return with no inmigrado. I expect that I need go to immigration and fill out FMM/get passport stamped before getting copies and going to banjercito.


Glad to hear you had both a safe and enjoyable trip back to the US. Have a safe drive back to NC. The weather here has been a bit rainy but beautiful!


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

Appreciate the update. I plan on making the drive to Loredo in July but not really looking forward to it in view of recent news.


----------

